

Saving the art of bookbinding in a digital age - prbuckley
http://video.forbes.com/fvn/tech/apple-ipad-saves-bookbinder

======
rdj
I've been loosely following your story and this Forbes piece will certainly
add to your company history. I'd like to know how this coverage came about,
and why you couldn't/didn't use this platform to highlight some of the payment
processing problems you were/are having. Maybe spin it to show the high
demand, slow supply, etc.

